# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Διεθνείς Αγώνες / International Competitions >  Arnold Classic 2011 (4-6.3.2011)

## thegravijia

*KAI OUT OF THE ARNOLD!*

*Kai Greene will not defend his title at the 2011 Arnold Classic*

_December 23, 2010_

*FLEXONLINE.COM*

Kai Greene will not be defending his Arnold Classic title this year. Greene, the two-time and defending champ, announced today that he will sit out this year's competition. 

Greene, who fell to a disappointing seventh at the 2010 Mr. Olympia after being tabbed as a precontest favorite, had been keeping a low profile since October. But all indications were that Greene would be on track to defend his title in Columbus, Ohio. In late December, though, Greene informed us he would be taking off the early part of the new season and would target acompetition later in the year in order to qualify for the 2011 Olympia.

"Defending my Arnold Classic title, winning the Australia Grand Prix and competing in the Olympia took a toll on my body last year," Greene said. "I've been competing at least three times a year since 2006, and I just felt like my body needed to rest in order for me to be at my best. I wish all of the competitors in the 2011 Arnold Classic the best, and I look forward to being back onstage in Columbus in 2012."

----------


## thegravijia

*HEATH TO SKIP THE ARNOLD*

*Will focus on Olympia only in 2011*
_December 13, 2010_
*FLEXONLINE.COM*
  Phil Heath has decided to skip major competitions before. But none of those decisions was tougher than his most recent: to sit out the 2011 Arnold Classic to focus solely on being his best ever at the 2011 Olympia.
  "It was a very hard decision for me to make because not doing the Arnold is kind of like an opportunity missed," Heath said. "After placing second there two years in a row, that still stings a little bit because I feel like I can win the contest this year. But at what cost would that be? After placing second at the Olympia I feel like I've solidified my position as one of the top two bodybuilders in the world.
  "Sitting out gives me the opportunity to make really, really drastic improvements and put myself in a position to bring an even better physique in 2011. And there's no other way to do that except by putting in the time in the gym."

----------


## beefmeup

καλα,προβλεπω μακελειο στο ολυμπια.. :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Dreiko

^^^^^^^^+1  :03. Thumb up: 
o kai το ψιλοπεριμενα να σας πω....αλλα να σου και ο heath...

----------


## thegravijia

o kai πρεπει να παρει μερος σε ενα αγωνα πριν το ολυμπια για να μπορει να παιξει

----------


## beefmeup

> o kai πρεπει να παρει μερος σε ενα αγωνα πριν το ολυμπια για να μπορει να παιξει


ναι,λογικα θα κατεβει σε κανενα μικροτερο αργοτερα μες τον χρονο..

----------


## Dreiko

> o kai πρεπει να παρει μερος σε ενα αγωνα πριν το ολυμπια για να μπορει να παιξει


ναι αλλα μετα απο αυτην τη τραγικη εμφανιση φετος,πιστευω οτι θα σκασει μυτη μετα τον μαρτη(τοτε δεν ειναι το arnold classic?)...




αντε να ερθει στη θεσσ/νικη... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Muscleboss

Κάποιοι ξένοι δημοσιοράφοι, εδώ και καιρό σχολίασαν αρνητικά αυτες τις αποφάσεις των top pro να μένουν μακρυά από τους αγώνες και να κυνηγάνε μόνο τον Μεγάλο Τίτλο (Mr O), ισχρίζονται οτι χάνει το άθλημα μέσα από αυτό... 

Jay Cutler εκτός, Phil Heath εκτός, Kai Greene εκτός, περιμένουμε ένα Arnold Classic χωρίς το μεγάλο φαβορί, αλλά με μια σκληρή μάχη μεταξύ των διεκδικητών, κυρίως Victor Martinez, Branch Warren, Dexter Jackson, Dennis Wolf.

Ωστόσο όλα τα βλέμματα είναι στραμμένα στον Evan Centopani και στην εμφάνισή του σχεδόν μετά από 2 χρόνια. Πολλοί τον έχουν για 3άδα, ενώ αρκετοί υποστηρίζουν οτι θα παίξει σοβαρά για την πρώτη θέση. Προσωπικά του έχω αδυναμία και το έχω πει κ στο παρελθόν. Για να δουμε... 

ΜΒ

----------


## Muscleboss

Και το promotion video του Arnolc Classic Festival:

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/60...festival-promo

(ωραία όλα τα αθληματα, αλλά το bodybuilding κλέβει την παράσταση) 

*WE  BODYBUILDING*

ΜΒ

----------


## Dreiko

πραγματικα boss ο Centopani ειναι απιστευτος :03. Bowdown: 
και σε μια πολυ νεα ηλικια για το αθλημα.... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Qlim4X

> ^^^^^^^^+1 
> o kai το ψιλοπεριμενα να σας πω....αλλα να σου και ο heath...



συμφωνω απολυτα. μακελιο στο Ο θα γινει.

----------


## salpas18

ο Evan Centopani εχει τεραστια χερια ειναι πολυ καλος!!

----------


## J.P.

Ευκαιρία να πάρει και ο Branch έναν τίτλο! Πιστεύω το αξίζει γιατί όλοι λένε για το πόσο αφοσιωμένος είναι στην δουλειά.

----------


## Dreiko

> Ευκαιρία να πάρει και ο Branch έναν τίτλο! Πιστεύω το αξίζει γιατί όλοι λένε για το πόσο αφοσιωμένος είναι στην δουλειά.


+1000000 αντε να δουμε τον δεινοσαυρο και πρωτο καπου... :08. Toast:

----------


## tommygunz

Και ήθελα και να το γράψω πως παίζει να είναι στημένο που όλοι φεύγουν ένας-ένας για να πάρει και κανένας άλλος που προωθείται από τα media του σπορ τον τίτλο, όπως ο Branch για παράδειγμα. Και να μείνει και μια καλή θέση για τον Evan μέσα στην τριάδα, γιατί άμα έπαιζαν και Heath με Greene, τότε ο Centopani την τριάδα με κυάλια θα την έβλεπε. Πολύ μου μυρίζει η όλη κατάσταση...

----------


## thegravijia

> Και ήθελα και να το γράψω πως παίζει να είναι στημένο που όλοι φεύγουν ένας-ένας για να πάρει και κανένας άλλος που προωθείται από τα media του σπορ τον τίτλο, όπως ο Branch για παράδειγμα. Και να μείνει και μια καλή θέση για τον Evan μέσα στην τριάδα, γιατί άμα έπαιζαν και Heath με Greene, τότε ο Centopani την τριάδα με κυάλια θα την έβλεπε. Πολύ μου μυρίζει η όλη κατάσταση...


ρε παιδες λιγο κουλ με τα στημενα
το βραβειο του arnold ειναι νομιζω κοντα 150χελαρικα ντουκου
για να το στησουνε με τους kai- phil - πρεπει να τους σκασουνε χοντρα φραγκα
ε δεν νομιζω να αγαπανε τοσο τον BRANCH που να χαλανε ολα τα λεφτα τους γι αυτο δει πρωτια αυτος 

εγω πιστευω απλα επειδη ο phil πλησιασε τοσο στο να νικηση τον jay αποφασισε να κατεβει μονο στο ολυμπια 
και καλα ο kai που θα πουλαγε και τη μανα του για να το παρει

----------


## Eddie

> Ευκαιρία να πάρει και ο Branch έναν τίτλο! Πιστεύω το αξίζει γιατί όλοι λένε για το πόσο αφοσιωμένος είναι στην δουλειά.


Συμφωνω!!!!!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## tommygunz

Ναι gravijia, δεν λέω πως 100% είναι στημένο, αλλά πως μου βρωμάει αρκετά. 
Φαντάσου να έχεις στην ομάδα του περιοδικού σου κάποιον που δεν έχει πάρει πρωτιά σε αγώνα. Ε όσο να 'ναι δεν είναι και τόσο καλό και κάποτε πρέπει και αυτός με κάποιον τρόπο να βγει πρώτος. Με Heath και Greene ο Warren είχε πολύ δύσκολο έργο για να βγει πρώτος, τώρα όμως χωρίς αυτούς είναι ο βασικός διεκδικητής της πρώτης θέσης. Όσο για τα λεφτά της πρώτης θέσης, με κάποιον τρόπο θα βγάλει και ο Kai και ο Heath τα "σπασμένα" (από διαφημήσεις, από σπόνσορες κτλ)...

Edit: Και δεν είναι πως αγαπάνε τόσο τον Branch, αλλά φαντάσου το επόμενο τέυχος του Muscular Development μετά το Arnold Classic με τον Branch στο εξώφυλλο νικητή. Και θα πουλήσει πολύ και θα δικαιώσει τους οπαδούς του και γενικότερα όσους πιστεύουνε σε αυτόν τον bodybuilder και θα πλασαριστεί και πριν το Olympia σαν τρελό φαβορι, αφού θα είναι ο επερχόμενος νικητής του Arnold Classic. Δεν ξέρω για σας, it makes sense to me...

----------


## J.P.

Ο Heath δεν είναι στο MD πάντως..

----------


## tommygunz

> Ο Heath δεν είναι στο MD πάντως..


Ούτε ο Kai.

----------


## Polyneikos

Παντως οι αθλητες που θελουν να ρίξουν το βαρος τους στο Mr Olympia γενικα επιλεγουν και προετοιμαζονται κατευθειαν μονο για αυτον τον αγωνα,δεν διακινδυνευουν να πιασουν φόρμα 2-3 φορες τον χρόνο...
Από την αλλη καποιοι που ξερουν ότι στο Ολυμπια τουλαχιστον 1οι δεν θα βγουν,ρίχνουν το βαρος σε 2-3 αγωνες μεγαλους (Arnold Classic,New York Pro Κτλ) και για τα μεγαλα βραβεία αλλα και για να παρουν πρωτιες σε αγωνες με μεγαλη βαρυτητα.

----------


## Spyro D

Μια χαζη ερωτηση ρε παιδια.Μιλαμε για ενα απο τα μεγαλυτερα αθλητικα γεγονοτα στο πλανητη.Πανω απο 18,000 αθλητες απο ολα τα αγωνισματα........γιατι ποτε καμμια αναφορα απο τα ελληνικα ΜΜΕ?? :02. Welcome:

----------


## Dreiko

> Μια χαζη ερωτηση ρε παιδια.Μιλαμε για ενα απο τα μεγαλυτερα αθλητικα γεγονοτα στο πλανητη.Πανω απο 18,000 αθλητες απο ολα τα αγωνισματα........γιατι ποτε καμμια αναφορα απο τα ελληνικα ΜΜΕ??


γιατι εδω ειμαστε 50 χρονια πισω....δυστυχως...και γιατι δε πεφτει παραδακι για το αθλημα... :01. Wink:

----------


## thegravijia

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/...-training.html

----------


## Dreiko

> http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/...-training.html


ωραιος ρε συ!!! :03. Thumb up: 
ετσι να τον βλεπουμε να προπονειται σαν σκυλος... :05. Weights:

----------


## J.P.

> Ούτε ο Kai.


O Kai είναι καιρό τώρα.. Δεν έχεις δει πόσα εξώφυλλα έχει κάνει;

----------


## tommygunz

> O Kai είναι καιρό τώρα.. Δεν έχεις δει πόσα εξώφυλλα έχει κάνει;


Ώπα, ώπα!
Εγώ για το Olympia θυμάμαι που υπήρχει διαγωνισμός ανάμεσα σε αυτόν και τον Heath για το ποιός θα είναι στο εξώφυλο του FLEX. Και σε ένα πρόσφατο σχετικά MD που αγόρασα, δεν είχε στήλη που να γράφει ο Kai, ενώ είχε όοοολους τους άλλους μέσα. Νομίζω πως πλέον είναι στο Flex, τόσο πολύ με απατά η μνήμη μου? Για παλιότερα δεν ξέρω, αλλά πλέον εκεί πρέπει να είναι... Κάνω λάθος?

----------


## beefmeup

ναι κ γω εχω την ενυπωση οτι ο και δεν ειναι πια στο MD.

----------


## thegravijia

ναι το FLEX τον ταιζει τωρα

----------


## spirospros

πιστευω βιαζεται ο Heath για την πρωτια στο olympia.. πολυ δυσκολο να το παρουν απο τον εξαισιο Cutler και να το δωσουν στον "νεοεμφανιζομενο Heath"

----------


## J.P.

Επικοινώνησα με το MD το αμερικάνικο και μου είπαν ότι μετά τη λήξη του συμβολαίου με τον Kai δεν του το ανανέωσαν. Τώρα είναι όντως στο flex.

----------


## thegravijia

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/...-training.html

----------


## Dreiko

> http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/...-training.html


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## thegravijia

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/...-training.html  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Η μέχρις στιγμης λίστα των αθλητων του Arnold Classic 2011

*Fouad Abiad
Evan Centopani
**Toney Freeman**
**Dexter Jackson
**Johnnie Jackson
**Victor Martinez
**Essa Obaid
**Ben Pakulski
**Robert Piotrkowicz
**Ronny Rockel
**Sergey Shelestov
Mohammed Touri
**Branch Warren
**Roelly Winklaar
**Dennis Wolf*

----------


## spirospros

μετα απο μεγαλη αποχη του Evan βλεπω το 2011 μεγαλη συμετοχη σε αγωνες  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Fouad Abiad 

[YOUTUBE="JJr5hpdJDzQ"]JJr5hpdJDzQ[/YOUTUBE]

Evan Centopani 

[YOUTUBE="1Wsn85OUvBw"]1Wsn85OUvBw[/YOUTUBE]

Toney Freeman 

[YOUTUBE="0VwCnu0IpYM"]0VwCnu0IpYM[/YOUTUBE]

Dexter Jackson 

[YOUTUBE="s_kolfgn07w"]s_kolfgn07w[/YOUTUBE]

Johnnie Jackson 

[YOUTUBE="_3ectdCU7yc"]_3ectdCU7yc[/YOUTUBE]

Victor Martinez 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpB2LrOKd6Y

Essa Obaid 

[YOUTUBE="kaYPAQLEYtE"]kaYPAQLEYtE[/YOUTUBE]


Ben Pakulski 

[YOUTUBE="5SN2f97jf4Y"]5SN2f97jf4Y[/YOUTUBE]

Robert Piotrkowicz 

[YOUTUBE="B90jO56QHjk"]B90jO56QHjk[/YOUTUBE]

Ronny Rockel 

[YOUTUBE="PK-QLrabAL0"]PK-QLrabAL0[/YOUTUBE]

Sergey Shelestov 

[YOUTUBE="7mYpcB_Pi84"]7mYpcB_Pi84[/YOUTUBE]

Mohammed Touri 

[YOUTUBE="0uNUFFM4grw"]0uNUFFM4grw[/YOUTUBE]

Branch Warren 

[YOUTUBE="sndVkrW0X9M"]sndVkrW0X9M[/YOUTUBE]

Roelly Winklaar 

[YOUTUBE="Q8eBcoM3xJY"]Q8eBcoM3xJY[/YOUTUBE]

Dennis Wolf 

[YOUTUBE="ao7Ki-c4G3Q"]ao7Ki-c4G3Q[/YOUTUBE]

Εβαλα βιντεο που βρηκα απο 2010-2009 των αθλητων σε περιπτωση που δε τους γνωριζουν ορισμενοι στο forum ωστε να παρουν μια γευση και να μας πουνε τις αποψεις τους.  :03. Thumb up: 
(Επισης ευχαριστω αυτον που τα εφτιαξε ετσι ωστε να φαινονται οι εικονες  :01. Razz: PP )

----------


## av_dimitris

ο Essa Obaid πολυ τουμπανο. αν και εγω θελω να το παρει ο Branch ή Dennis.

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> ο Essa Obaid πολυ τουμπανο. αν και εγω θελω να το παρει ο Branch ή Dennis.


Συμφωνω οσο αφορα τον WOLF γιατι ειναι καλος αθλητης κανει δυνατες προπονησεις και θα του αξιζε μια διακριση.Εγω θα ηθελα να το παρει και ο Dexter,δε μπορω να εξηγησω τι μαρεσει στο σωμα του αλλα μολις σφιγγετε εχω πληρης διαστολη κορης του ματιου!!!  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Muscleboss

Madd πολύ καλό αφιέρωμα σους αθλητές του AC. Σε ευχαριστούμε. :03. Thumb up: 

Σχετικά με τον Essa Abaid, έχει όγκο, αλλα το σώμα του δε κυλάει σωστά, νομίζω οτι δε θα έχει καλό πλασάρισμα σε αυτό το Line up. και στο Europa ακόμα πολλοί είπαν οτι ευνοήθηκε...

MB

----------


## av_dimitris

> Madd πολύ καλό αφιέρωμα σους αθλητές του AC. Σε ευχαριστούμε.
> 
> Σχετικά με τον Essa Abaid, έχει όγκο, αλλα το σώμα του δε κυλάει σωστά, νομίζω οτι δε θα έχει καλό πλασάρισμα σε αυτό το Line up. και στο Europa ακόμα πολλοί είπαν οτι ευνοήθηκε...
> 
> MB


τι εννοεις δεν κυλαει σωστα?

----------


## Muscleboss

Εννώ ότι οι γραμμές του δε κυλάνε όμορφα, έχει μάζες αλλά το καλούπι του δεν έχει ωραία και αρμονικά μπαλαρίσματα σε σχέση με τους άλλους αθλητές που θα πάρουν μέρος (τουλάχιστον εμένα δε μου αρέσουν+ τα πόδια του είναι πίσω σε σχέση με το πάνω σώμα). Αντίθετα δες τον Dexter, τον Evan, τον Ben κ άλλους...

Αν οι αθλητές εμφανιστούν σύμφνα με τα αναμενόμενα, πιστεύω ο Essa με το ζόρι παλεύει για 6άδα.

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

> Εβαλα βιντεο που βρηκα απο 2010-2009 των αθλητων σε περιπτωση που δε τους γνωριζουν ορισμενοι στο forum ωστε να παρουν μια γευση και να μας πουνε τις αποψεις τους. 
> (Επισης ευχαριστω αυτον που τα εφτιαξε ετσι ωστε να φαινονται οι εικονες PP )


Νice post  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
H εξαδα που θα παίξει είναι από αυτους του 8 αθλητες πιστευω,δυσκολα να χωρεσει καποιος αλλος (τυχαια σειρα βαζω...)

*Evan Centopani*
*Toney Freeman*
*Dexter Jackson*
*Victor Martinez*
*Ronny Rockel*
*Branch Warren*
*Roelly Winklaar*
*Dennis Wolf*

----------


## Polyneikos

O Εssa Obaid στον αγωνα που είχε κερδισει πρόσφατα,ειχαν παίξει και ο Κεφαλιανος με τον Καραμανλακη




> Ο νικητης του αγωνα,Essa Obaid,ενας πρωτοεμφανιζόμενος αθλητης από το Ντουμπαί
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Εχω την εντυπωση ότι στις πισινες πίζες ιδιαιτερα στα πόδια χανει,ετσι μου φαίνεται,αλλα ειναι ελπιδοφορος αθλητης,να τον δουμε και σε αλλους αγωνες... :08. Toast:

----------


## noz1989

Πωπω...
Τι τρελοι ωμοι ειναι αυτοι που εχει ο Ben Pakulskι!!!

----------


## Dreiko

παντως εμενα μ'αρεσει και ο Rockel.... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Eddie

> Πωπω...
> Τι τρελοι ωμοι ειναι αυτοι που εχει ο Ben Pakulskι!!!


Oντως ρε,απιστευτοι!!!!!Και στα ποδια πολυ καλος.

----------


## av_dimitris

> παντως εμενα μ'αρεσει και ο Rockel....


+1

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

Στις οπίσθιες πόζες φαίνεται η αδυναμία στις κνήμες του Εssa Obaid.
Και κατι αλλο επισης που παρατήρησα (βεβαια δεν επηρεαζει στο αποτελεσμα - απλα το αναφερω γιατι χωρις τις κρεμες μαυρισματος και τα λαδια δεν θα ειναι ωραιο αισθητικα)  ειναι οι ραγαδες που εχει στους κοιλιακούς και στη περιοχη γυρω απο ωμους - στήθος. Ειδικα στην περιοχη της κοιλιας οι ραγαδες ειναι τεραστιες, μαλλον πρεπει να εχασε παρα πολλα κιλα...

----------


## No Cash

> Νice post 
> H εξαδα που θα παίξει είναι από αυτους του 8 αθλητες πιστευω,δυσκολα να χωρεσει καποιος αλλος (τυχαια σειρα βαζω...)
> 
> *Evan Centopani*
> *Toney Freeman*
> *Dexter Jackson*
> *Victor Martinez*
> *Ronny Rockel*
> *Branch Warren*
> ...


κι εγω αυτους φανταζομαι...
σειρα που θα τους ηθελα..

dexter
winklaar
centopani
rockel
martinez
warren
wolf
freeman<<< αν γινεται να ειναι κι εκτος 10αδας θα ημουνα ευχαριστημενος  :01. ROFL:

----------


## tommygunz

> O Εssa Obaid στον αγωνα που είχε κερδισει πρόσφατα,ειχαν παίξει και ο Κεφαλιανος με τον Καραμανλακη
> 
> 
> 
> Εχω την εντυπωση ότι στις πισινες πίζες ιδιαιτερα στα πόδια χανει,ετσι μου φαίνεται,αλλα ειναι ελπιδοφορος αθλητης,να τον δουμε και σε αλλους αγωνες...


Αυτός τι έγινε και δεν κατέβηκε στο Ολύμπια?

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Χαιρομαι που σας αρεσε παιδες,να ειστε καλα  :02. Welcome:

----------


## thegravijia

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/...do-or-die.html

----------


## Polyneikos

Αναζητείται ο νικητης του Αrnold Classic 2011....




Προσεθεσα στο τόπικ και ενα δημοψήφισμα,για να δουμε ποιοι θα πεσουν μεσα.... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Eddie

Warren-Centopani,αναλογως και σε τι κατασταση θα κατεβουν.Εκει κοντα θα ειναι και ο wolf λογικα,καπως ετσι το κοβω!

----------


## Dreiko

> *Warren-Centopani,αναλογως και σε τι κατασταση θα κατεβουν.*Εκει κοντα θα ειναι και ο wolf λογικα,καπως ετσι το κοβω!


+10000000 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## No Cash

emena den mu fainetai k toso veltiwmenos.. vasika katholou na pw thn alhtheia.. iiisws ligo ta xeria..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeaS7...&feature=feedu


****Προειδοποίηση: γράφουμε με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες*** mod team*

----------


## Ramrod

Ψήφισα τον Warren γιατί αυτός πιστευω θα το πάρει, αλλά θα μου άρεσε να το έπερνε και ο Wolf, αμα ανέβει λιγάκι στα πόδια...

Θα έχουμε και Live μετάδοση με chat και τα σχετικα?

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> Θα έχουμε και Live μετάδοση με chat και τα σχετικα?


+1 Και εγω ηθελα να ρωτησω αν θα εχουμε κανενα link για live stream.

----------


## Polyneikos

Live webacasting τα τελευταια χρονια παντα βαζουν,θα δοθει λινκ όταν ερθει η στιγμη.
Aναλογα τις ωρες πιθανον να καανονισουμε και καποιο chat date...

----------


## El Topo

Σχεδόν σίγουρα Warren, ειδάλλως Centopani ή  Μartinez.

----------


## Muscleboss

Μην αποκλείουμε και τον dexter πάντως, είναι το μεγαλύτερο όνομα του αγώνα και ο πιο σταθερός από τους παραπάνω, αν εξαιρέσουμε τον centopani που δεν έχουμε μέτρο συγκρισης.

 :05. Biceps: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Gorillas

Μόλις είδα σημερινό βίντεο με τον centopani βόδι όπως τον αποκαλούν έχει τρελές μάζες το μόνο μέιον σε σχέση με το υπόλοιπο σώμα είναι το στήθος
δείτε το

----------


## Muscleboss

Ανυπομονώ να τον δώ στη σκηνή δίπλα στα άλλα ονόματα  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Ramrod

Παντως το ότι δε θα κατέβουν πολλά "μεγάλα" ονόματα θα δώσει άλλο μυστήριο στο ερχόμενο Ολύμπια!

----------


## Dreiko

Eχω φρεσκο πραμα λεμε.... :08. Turtle: 

*Branch Warren 2 Weeks Out*

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/...weeks-out.html

----------


## Dreiko

*Victor Martinez 2 Weeks Out*

----------


## Dreiko

*BRANCH WARREN TRAINS DELTS - LAST SESSION BEFORE 2011 ARNOLD 28/2/11*
http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/...d-classic.html

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Μπραβο ρε dreiko να σαι καλα ρε φιλε  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tommygunz

> Eχω φρεσκο πραμα λεμε....
> 
> *Branch Warren 2 Weeks Out*
> 
> http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/...weeks-out.html


Dreiko, αυτό είναι περσινό ρε συ... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 
Λέει σε μια φάση για τον Branch για το Olympia στο 0:49 αυτός που μιλάει "...as we all know he got second place...".
2η θέση στο Olympia ο Branch πήρε πέρυσι, φέτος 2ος ήταν ο Heath και ο Branch 3ος!
Εκτός αν αυτό ήταν ειρωνικό... :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Προσεχως αυτες τις ημερες θα δοθει και το Link από το bodybuilding.com για το live webcasting του αγωνα:




> 2011 Ms. International, Fitness International and Figure International finals will begin Friday, March 4 at 7 p.m. Don't miss it!Tune in Saturday, March 5 at 12:00 noon for men's and bikini prejudging, and 6:30 p.m. for the men's and bikini finals. (*All times EST)


http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/2011...t-replays.html

----------


## Dreiko

> Dreiko, αυτό είναι περσινό ρε συ...
> Λέει σε μια φάση για τον Branch για το Olympia στο 0:49 αυτός που μιλάει "...as we all know he got second place...".
> 2η θέση στο Olympia ο Branch πήρε πέρυσι, φέτος 2ος ήταν ο Heath και ο Branch 3ος!
> Εκτός αν αυτό ήταν ειρωνικό...


ναι θα πρεπει να εχεις δικιο.... :01. Sad:  :01. Mr. Green: 
δεν πειραζει...το αλλο που ανεβασα ειναι φρεσκο ομως... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Arnold Classic 2011 live webcasting

*http://webcast.bodybuilding.com/fitshow/2011arnold/*

----------


## Dreiko

yeah.... :banana:  :banana:  :banana: ωραιος κωστα... :03. Thumb up: 


Υ.Γ.(ευτυχως το δωματιο που νοικιασα για το τριημερο εχει wi fi... :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle: )

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> Arnold Classic 2011 live webcasting
> 
> *http://webcast.bodybuilding.com/fitshow/2011arnold/*


Ευχαριστουμε για το Link να σαι καλα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Οι φήμες λένε οτι ο Branch είναι στην καλύτερη φορμα που έχει πιάσει ποτε...
 :08. Door EEK: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Eddie

> Οι φήμες λένε οτι ο Branch είναι στην καλύτερη φορμα που έχει πιάσει ποτε...
> 
> 
> ΜΒ


Γουσταρω δεινοσαυρο!!!!!!!!!!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

Μακαρι γιατι θα εχει πολυ ενδιαφερον ο αγωνας!!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Aυτες ειναι οι ωρες των επαγγελματιων

Σαββατο 5 Μαρτιου 
Men's Prejudging: 19:00 
Men's Finals Pre-show: 01:30 (πρωι Κυριακης)

----------


## noz1989

> Aυτες ειναι οι ωρες των επαγγελματιων
> 
> Σαββατο 5 Μαρτιου 
> Men's Prejudging: 19:00 
> Men's Finals Pre-show: 01:30 (πρωι Κυριακης)


7 ωρες πισω απο μας ειναι..

----------


## Polyneikos

*Here is the complete competitor list and some of their stats:*

 Fouad Abiad
Canada
Age: 32
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 245 Pounds

 Evan Centopani
United States
Age: 29
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 250 pounds

 Toney Freeman
United States
Age: 44
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 295 pounds

 Johnnie Jackson
United States
Age: 40
Height: 5'8"
Weight: 255 pounds

 Dexter Jackson
United States
Age: 41
Height: 5'6-1/2"
Weight: 235 pounds

 Victor Martinez
Dominican Republic
Age: 37
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 255 pounds

 Essa Obaid
United Arab Emirates
Age: 31
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 250 pounds

 Ben Pakulski
Canada
Age: 29
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 255 pounds

 Robert Piotrkowicz
Poland
Age: 37
Height: 5'8"
Weight: 250 pounds

 Ronny Rockel
Germany 
Age: 38 
Height: 5'6" 
Weight: 225 pounds

 Sergey Shelestov
Russia
Age: 32 
Height: 5'10" 
Weight: 245 pounds

 Branch Warren
United States 
Age: 36 
Height: 5'7" 
Weight: 245 pounds 

 Roelly Winklaar
Netherlands 
Age: 33 
Height: 5'7" 
Weight: 250 pounds

 Dennis Wolf
Germany 
Age: 32 
Height: 5'11" 
Weight: 270 pounds

Mohammed Touri
Morocco 
Age: Height: 5' 8" 
Weight: 215 pounds

----------


## Gorillas

έχουμε live streaming από to cage της animal

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/the-cage-2011-arnold

gaspari vs animal event στο χώρο του anrnold classic

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραιος,καλο ειναι να εχουμε 2-3 επιλογες στα streaming  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## outnumb

Στις 2 το πρωι του σαββατου ωρα ελλαδας (7 απογευματινη στο Ohio, σε 3 ωρες περιπου) ειναι ο τελικος στις κατηγοριες
[B]Ms. International, Fitness International and Figure International Finals[B]

Αυριο, σαββατο, στις 5 το απογευμα ωρα ελλαδας (10 το πρωι στο ohio) ειναι ο τελικος στις κατηγοριες
[B]Arnold Amateur IFBB International Bodybuilding, Fitness, Figure and Bikini Championships[B]
Men's & Women's Bodybuilding, Fitness, Figure & Bikini Finals
10 a.m. ? 1:30 p.m.

επισης αυριο σαββατο στις 7 το απογευμα ελλαδας (12 μεσημερι οhio) ειναι το prejudging στις κατηγοριες
[B]23rd Arnold Classic and Bikini International[B]
και ο τελικος στις πανω κατηγοριες στις 2 τα ξημερωματα κυριακης ωρα ελλαδας (7 απογευματινη στο ohio)

Σωστα δε τα υπολογισα;

----------


## Polyneikos

> Arnold Classic 2011 live webcasting
> 
> *http://webcast.bodybuilding.com/fitshow/2011arnold/*


Αρχισαν τα προκριματικα,συντονιστείτε !! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Gorillas

ποοοοο Branch vs Evan vs Wolf vs Martinez

μεγάλη μάχη

----------


## Polyneikos

Χαμος !! :05. Biceps:

----------


## Polyneikos

O Dexter από τα πρωτα callouts δείχνει να τον υπολογίζουν για την δευτερη τετραδα,συγκρίθηκε με Rockel,Johnie Jackson & Wiklaar

1η τετραδα Centopani,Warren,Wolf,Martinez (τυχαια η σειρα ).Για να δουμε αν οι κριτες θα αλλαξουν και καποια callouts (λογικα)

----------


## Pavlos17

Λοιπον
1)Victor Martinez
2)branch warren
3)evan centopani
4)wolf dennis

ετσι πιστευω θα βγει η πρωτη τετραδα

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Gorillas

Αυτό που έκανε μπαμ ήταν η επιστροφή του Wolf πολύ καλύτερος σε σχέση με το πώς ήταν πριν 2 βδομάδες. Αλλά η χαμηλή πλάτη και οι γάμπες τον ρίχνουν πολύ. Martinez απίστευτος μεγάλη αλλαγή τα πόδια του δε μου άρεσαν μόνο. O warren πιστεύω φέτος θα το πάρει μεγάλες μάζες και κομμένος. Centopani τρίτο τον βλέπω. Τώρα αύριο θα ξέρουμε όπως κ να χει  :01. Mr. Green: 

Απ τον Dexter όλοι περίμεναν πιο πολλά αλλά φάνηκε χειρότερος κ απ ότι στο Φλεξ η πρώτη φορά που μετά από τοσα χρόνια δε μπαίνει στη τελική τετράδα της διοργάνωσης

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Dreiko

:02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: ναι ρε δεινοσαυρε....δωσε!!!!!!!!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Υ.Γ.Τελικα σε ωρα Ελλαδος τι ωρα ειναι τα τελικα για να ξυπνησω??

εντιτ.ο centopani ειναι πισω σε σχεση με τον warren...

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Eddie

> ναι ρε δεινοσαυρε....δωσε!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> εντιτ.ο centopani ειναι πισω σε σχεση με τον warren...


Ανετα!!!!!Μονο το βαψιμο του δεινοσαυρου δε μου αρεσει πολυ.

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

> Υ.Γ.Τελικα σε ωρα Ελλαδος τι ωρα ειναι τα τελικα για να ξυπνησω??





> Aυτες ειναι οι ωρες των επαγγελματιων
> 
> Σαββατο 5 Μαρτιου 
> Men's Prejudging: 19:00 
> Men's Finals Pre-show: 01:30 (πρωι Κυριακης)


Υπολογίσε ότι θα βγουν κατα τις 1:30 και συνηθως ξεκινανε με τα ατομικα τους,ειναι καλη περιπτωση..Μετα ξαναβγαινουν τα comparisons,κτλ..

----------


## Pavlos17

πολυνεικε,εγω νομιζω οτι αρχιζει παλι στις 4 το πρωι  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

> πολυνεικε,εγω νομιζω οτι αρχιζει παλι στις 4 το πρωι


Παυλο Eιμαστε 7 ωρες μπροστα,οι τελικοι λεει ότι ειναι στις 18:30,αρα για εμας είναι 1:30
Check it

----------


## Pavlos17

μαλιστα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## outnumb

στη σελιδα του live webcast του arnold παλι, εχει αντιστροφη μετρηση στις 7 ωρες+, ο,τι να' ναι ειναι κι αυτοι

http://streaming.bodybuilding.com/2011-arnold-webcast/

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια μην σας παρω στον λαιμο μου και ξυπνησετε πιο νωρις  :01. Mr. Green: ,αλλα η επισημη ωρα που εχει δοθει είναι 1:30.

----------


## outnumb

> Παιδια μην σας παρω στον λαιμο μου και ξυπνησετε πιο νωρις ,αλλα η επισημη ωρα που εχει δοθει είναι 1:30.


ε, ναι λογικα εκεινη την ωρα θα ειναι 1:30 με 2:00
και στο prejudging που ηταν στις 7 το απογευμα, αυτοι στις 5 η ωρα ειχαν οτι θα ξεκινησει σε 3 ωρες δλδ στις 8 (πραγμα που δεν εγινε)

----------


## Dreiko

> Υπολογίσε ότι θα βγουν κατα τις 1:30 και συνηθως ξεκινανε με τα ατομικα τους,ειναι καλη περιπτωση..Μετα ξαναβγαινουν τα comparisons,κτλ..


ναι το ειδα τελικα το ποστ σου εκεινο μου ειχε ξεφυγει... :01. Wink: 
οσο για το να μην μην μας παρεις στο λαιμο σου...σιγα το πραγμα μωρε,εδω ειχαμε τον levrone στο olympia φετος που ετρωγε το σολωμο του...(θυμασαι ε? :01. Mr. Green: )ε θα παρω κι εγω κανα μισοκιλο παιδακια κοτοπουλου και θα περιμενω... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green: 

@eddie το χει πιστευω ο δεινοσαυρος...

----------


## Polyneikos

Δυστυχως παιδια δεν εχει σεταριστει ακομα το live chat του φόρουμ για την καινουργια εκδοση,όσοι το ειχατε προλαβει θυμαστε ότι το ανοιγαμε τις ωρες των livewebcasting,για να το σχολιαζαμε κιολας

υ.γ. Ασε που κατι τετοιες ώρες με ψαχνουν και κατι περίεργοι τυποι  :01. Wink:

----------


## Dreiko

> Δυστυχως παιδια δεν εχει σεταριστει ακομα το live chat του φόρουμ για την καινουργια εκδοση,όσοι το ειχατε προλαβει θυμαστε ότι το ανοιγαμε τις ωρες των livewebcasting,για να το σχολιαζαμε κιολας
> 
> υ.γ. Ασε που κατι τετοιες ώρες με ψαχνουν και κατι περίεργοι τυποι


δε πειραζει...θα κανουμε post to post...πλα να ξερουμε αν θα ποσταρουμε στα οφφ η εδω.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ότι εχει σχεση με τον αγωνα,εδω  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Gorillas

Έχει ξεκινήσει το ποζάρισμα! Μόλις τελείωσε ο Κεντοπανι!

εντιτ: κάνουν και δεύτερη σύγκριση

----------


## Dreiko

βγηκαν τα μπικινι ιντερνασιοναλ.... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Dreiko

βγηκαν οι πρωτοι 6 για συγκριτικα...Rockel,Warren,Centopani,Wolf,Jackson,Martinez...

----------


## Gorillas

5 φορές most muscular o Branch Warren

edit :  :01. Razz:

----------


## Dreiko

*AWARDS*

Most Muscular: Branch Warren
Most entertaing posing: Dennis Wolf

edit.με προλαβες.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Gorillas

*ARNOLD CLASSIC 2011 RESULTS*

1st        Branch Warren
2nd        Dennis Wolf
3rd        Victor Martinez
4th        Evan Centopani
5th        Dexter Jackson
6th        Ronny Rockel

----------


## Dreiko

*FINAL STANDINGS TOP-6*

1.BRANCH WARREN
2.DENNIS WOLF
3.VICTOR MARTINEZ
4.EVAN CENTOPANI
5.DEXTER JACKSON
6.RONNY ROCKEL

edit.να τα ταυτοχρονα ποστ....ποιος τη χαρη σας...

----------


## Eddie

Συντονιστειτε ρε,μη διπλοποσταρετε και μας μπερδευετε  :01. Razz:

----------


## Dreiko

> Συντονιστειτε ρε,μη διπλοποσταρετε και μας μπερδευετε


αφου τα ιδια γραφουμε...πως μπερδευεσαι??? :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle: 


αδικια για τον martinez...επρεπε να βγει 2ος κατα την αποψη μου και ποιο κατω ο wolf...

----------


## sogoku

Πρωτος ο ρεξ......μπραβο του οπως και σε ολους...

----------


## Gorillas

Αυτά είναι διπλή κάλυψη του αγώνα!

Πάντως ο Wolf ήταν η έκπληξη της βραδιάς! Αυτό δε το περίμενε κανείς

----------


## sogoku

> Αυτά είναι διπλή κάλυψη του αγώνα!
> 
> Πάντως ο Wolf ήταν η έκπληξη της βραδιάς! Αυτό δε το περίμενε κανείς


 Συμφωνω,Πολυ καλος και με βελτιωμενες γαμπες που δεν εφτασαν βεβαια το 100% αλλα οχι και ατροφικες.

----------


## Gorillas

Στο τέλος κρίθηκε η δεύτερη θέση όταν φώναξαν τον ρεξ εκτός ( που εκεί σα να του είπαν εντάξει το πήρες φύγε απ τη μέση )
Κρίθηκε στη λεπτομέρεια και στο ότι στον Victor έλειπε το sharpness και το thickness
που εκεί ήταν η μεγάλη βελτίωση του Wolf

----------


## Polyneikos

H τελικη καταταξη του αγωνα:

1. *Branch Warren*
2. *Dennis Wolf*
3. *Victor Martinez*
4. *Evan Centopani*
5. *Dexter Jackson*
6. *Ronny Rockel*
7. *Johnnie Jackson*
8. *Roelly Winklaar*
9. *Toney Freeman*
10. *Ben Pakulski*
11. *Sergey Shelestov*
12. *Fouad Abiad*
13. *Essa Ibrahim Obaid*
14. *Robert Piotrkowicz*

*Branch Warren,Arnold Classic 2011 Winner!!*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Dreiko

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/2011...t-replays.html

οποιος θελει τα replay..... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## beefmeup

καλη φαση..
χαρηκα κ για τις 2 πρωτες θεσεις μιας κ τους συμπαθω κ τους 2.
κυριως για τον ντενις που πολλοι τον ειχαν ξεγραψει..εδειξε τουλαχιστον οτι ακομα μπορει να κανει πολλα :03. Thumb up: 
απτον βικτορ ρε γαμωτο ειχα παντα μεγαλυτερες προσδοκιες σαν αθλητη,αλλα ειχε κ αναποδιες..ελπιζω να επανελθει καλυτερος στο ολυμπια :03. Clap:

----------


## No Cash

απο πισω ο warren δεν μου αρεσει... εχει ποδαρες.. αλλα απο πανω εχει φαρδυα μεση και "αδειαζει" την πλατη του..

ο wolf θα προτιμουσα να ηταν κατω απο jackson και centopani...

----------


## noz1989

Κατ' εμε...

Δικαιως πρωτος ο Γουορεν!

Αδικως δευτερος ο Wolf!


ps γαματες γαμπες ο ο evan!

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι συγκρίσεις μεταξυ Freeman-Rockel-J. Jackson-Winklaar όπου εκριναν τις θεσεις 6-9

6. *Ronny Rockel*
7. *Johnnie Jackson*
8. *Roelly Winklaar*
9. *Toney Freeman*

----------


## Polyneikos

Oι συγκρίσεις που εκριναν τις θεσεις 10-14

10. *Ben Pakulski*
11. *Sergey Shelestov*
12. *Fouad Abiad*
13. *Essa Ibrahim Obaid*
14. *Robert Piotrkowicz*

*Robert Piotrkowicz-Ben Pakulski-Fouad Abiad-Sergey Shelestov-Essa Ibrahim Obaid

*

* 


*

----------


## Ramrod

Μπράβο ρε Wolf! Πάμε δυνατά!

Για τον Warren αναμενόμενο ήταν!

 :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Απο φωτογραφίες, μπορουμε να πουμε πως οι τρεις πρωτες θέσεις θα μπορουσαν να είχαν εναλλαγές. Εξαιρετικός αγώνας. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

N0 1 D.WOLF :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> N0 1 D.WOLF


Ειχε τη πιο λεπτη μεση απο ολους μπραβο του.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## J.P.

Χάρηκα για τον Branch και για τον Wolf. Ελπίζω να αποκτήσει επιτέλους διάρκεια μετά από αυτό..

----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Madd_Chadd

dreiko ωραιος ρε φιλε,εψαχνα τα σολο απο διαφορετικη καμερα και με γλυτωσες απο το λιωσιμο. :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Bowdown:

----------

